# Rectification of Temporary Visa Enquiry



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning All,

I noticed on the VFS website that there is now an option for a Rectification of Temporary Visa. Has anyone foun out any information around this?

What does it entail and what are the conditions around this.

I have been told my immigration lawyers that if I have a critical skills visa, only valid for 12 months. And i now need to supply proof of employment, I should use this option, then i can get the full 5 year visa.

Please advise?

Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Goku8 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I noticed on the VFS website that there is now an option for a Rectification of Temporary Visa. Has anyone foun out any information around this?
> 
> ...


Rectifications are for mistakes made. If you put in an offer of employment, you are bound to get the company's name on your new Critical Skills Work Visa and then you are only allowed to work for that company.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@Legalman does this mean if u get another job , you will need to notify dha to change the company description on the critical skills visa ?
And who do you submit the proof of employment to VFS or DHA


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

DumisaniBYO said:


> @Legalman does this mean if u get another job , you will need to notify dha to change the company description on the critical skills visa ?
> And who do you submit the proof of employment to VFS or DHA


You'd need to insert proof of employment at the DHA.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Apparently the critical skills will definitly have the employers name on your visa. I emailed Home Affairs Manager of the Permits section, and thats what they told me. So Goku8 it looks like that will happen whether you apply for Critical or Rectification.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> @Legalman does this mean if u get another job , you will need to notify dha to change the company description on the critical skills visa ?
> And who do you submit the proof of employment to VFS or DHA


Hi DumisaniBYO, have you already applied for the PR yet? I saw in previous posts that you got a critical skills valid for 12 months and were gonna apply for the PR.
i also need to submit but the appointment date is on for Feb, waaaay too far. ...

Anyone tried the Premium Lounge Option then?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Arian said:


> Hi DumisaniBYO, have you already applied for the PR yet? I saw in previous posts that you got a critical skills valid for 12 months and were gonna apply for the PR.
> i also need to submit but the appointment date is on for Feb, waaaay too far. ...
> 
> Anyone tried the Premium Lounge Option then?


Hi Arian , 

Am waiting for a police clearance , hopefully it will be out before my appointment in december.

Yes the dates are full till Feb 2015


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Luck,

So what does someone do if they dont get an appointment and they hav to urgently submit. I wonder if they cater for "walk-ins".


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Arian said:


> Good Luck,
> 
> So what does someone do if they dont get an appointment and they have to urgently submit. I wonder if they cater for "walk-ins".


They do, but not under all circumstances. For example, if you simply didn't make an appointment, you're unlikely to "get lucky". But if you have to submit an appeal and have one day remaining then yes, they will help you.


----------

